# Can anyone help please, my memory is so bad!!



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi there to all....

I am very new to this forum and have never blogged before. I will give a quick overview of my situation. 

My partner and son are currently in the process of applying to emigrate. We are at the stage where you have to fill in the very detailed forms. My partner is the principal applicant and (poor love) has done all the necessary and very complicated paperwork. However, now I have to fill in mine and I've come to a standstill. As I never imagined I would ever emigrate, I have never really filed information that is now needed. I'm 44 and to be honest, I have such vague recollection of life in my youth (obviously not a very exciting time!!). I am now very worried as it appears you have to be very precise with 'dates/places' on these forms and I really can't remember precisely what I was doing all those years ago. Has anybody else had this problem (or is it just me with a goldfish brain?!) and how important is it to get it exactly correct. Two of the companies I previously worked for have ceased to exist so I can't even check dates! I'm really worried that if I put 'give or take a couple of months' dates that we will not get our visas. Please, if anyone else knows, could you help me? I'd be so grateful as I'm beginning to have sleepless nights trying to piece my past together.

Many thanks. :confused2:


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

*to correct myself - see I told you my memory is bad!*

BunskiBoo here, new to this so getting it all wrong. Not an Expat in Canada.....just praying and wishing to go. Also, I wrote that my partner and son are emigrating but (if you hadn't already worked this out for yourselves!) we three are emigrating. I'll try harder to keep up next time.

Sorry.....


----------



## limey65 (May 5, 2009)

Well when we did our forms it did drive us mad, especially when the family ararived right in the middle of it and we were fraught to start with!

We had to go back even further and honsstly coldn't remember a lot of stuff. As long as the dates joined up so to speak there shouldn't be a problem. Try working slowly from when you left school and fit in events you remember - when you were expecting for example and times off for child rearing....Most important is that if companies now no longer exist and you can't check...neither can anyone else. Don't worry love...they're not that bothered about general work dates, only if you were attached to the KGB in any way!

Chill.......
Good luck!


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

limey65 said:


> Well when we did our forms it did drive us mad, especially when the family ararived right in the middle of it and we were fraught to start with!
> 
> We had to go back even further and honsstly coldn't remember a lot of stuff. As long as the dates joined up so to speak there shouldn't be a problem. Try working slowly from when you left school and fit in events you remember - when you were expecting for example and times off for child rearing....Most important is that if companies now no longer exist and you can't check...neither can anyone else. Don't worry love...they're not that bothered about general work dates, only if you were attached to the KGB in any way!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much....it is a fraught time.....I feel guilty I guess because my partner has all the qualifications and I have nothing to write home about but so want to get to Canada.....I'll do my best to trawl through the memory bank and see what I can come up with.....it's the late teens/early twenties I fail to have a memory of!! 

I can see by your location that you're already there....would you say it's been the right choice for you?


----------



## limey65 (May 5, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Thanks so much....it is a fraught time.....I feel guilty I guess because my partner has all the qualifications and I have nothing to write home about but so want to get to Canada.....I'll do my best to trawl through the memory bank and see what I can come up with.....it's the late teens/early twenties I fail to have a memory of!!
> 
> I can see by your location that you're already there....would you say it's been the right choice for you?


Well we retired here and wish we'd stayed in the UK as its so hard to make new friends at our age but it is different - not necessarilly better. I'll send you a private message if I can.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

limey65 said:


> Well we retired here and wish we'd stayed in the UK as its so hard to make new friends at our age but it is different - not necessarilly better. I'll send you a private message if I can.


Hi I just read your blog and it has concerned me a little bit as we are thinking of returning to Canada after 26 years away. We are from Ireland and are retired as well, I loved it when we were there in the 70's-80's but we are hoping to meet new friends, I would be grateful if you could let me know what your experiences are, I hope you don't mind me asking
Thanking You 
Denise


----------



## limey65 (May 5, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> Hi I just read your blog and it has concerned me a little bit as we are thinking of returning to Canada after 26 years away. We are from Ireland and are retired as well, I loved it when we were there in the 70's-80's but we are hoping to meet new friends, I would be grateful if you could let me know what your experiences are, I hope you don't mind me asking
> Thanking You
> Denise


 I really do think its only the Vancouverites who are like this. We go to Kelowna and find the folk there completely different - so friendly! 

Are youCanadian? If so there should be no problem here in the Frazer valley - they are so threatened by immigrants here!


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

limey65 said:


> I really do think its only the Vancouverites who are like this. We go to Kelowna and find the folk there completely different - so friendly!
> 
> Are youCanadian? If so there should be no problem here in the Frazer valley - they are so threatened by immigrants here!


Hi again, we have just returned from Vancouver where we went to have a look before deciding on the east coast. I personally found Vancouver beautiful, but a bit insular from the rest of canada, and I have to say not as friendly as Canadians from the east coast, who when you first arrive and they get to meet you, tend to take you under their wings, inviting you to meet their friends ect: I know the winters are more severe, but I think I will take my chances there. I also found Vancouver over the top expensive and did not justify the difference in cost for properties ect: from the east coast.


----------



## limey65 (May 5, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> Hi again, we have just returned from Vancouver where we went to have a look before deciding on the east coast. I personally found Vancouver beautiful, but a bit insular from the rest of canada, and I have to say not as friendly as Canadians from the east coast, who when you first arrive and they get to meet you, tend to take you under their wings, inviting you to meet their friends ect: I know the winters are more severe, but I think I will take my chances there. I also found Vancouver over the top expensive and did not justify the difference in cost for properties ect: from the east coast.


Well here's the very best of luck to you in your move!


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

limey65 said:


> Well here's the very best of luck to you in your move!


Thank you really looking forward to it, hope it all works out for uslane:


----------

